# Sand Spikes



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody have any experience with the fish n mate sand spikes? Or have other suggested ones to buy?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There ok but, I like pvc better. You have to have the butt of the rod in the V of the down spike and it can pop out easily


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A 10' stick of 1 1/2" PVC cut in half makes two sand spikes. Make the cut at a 45 degree or steeper angle so it yams in the sand easily.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah I have several shorter versions of PVC was looking to see if the aluminum ones had any benefits other than ease of setting. But it sounds like all downside.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one and its my favorite rod holder when surf fishing. Got it as a gift and when you set it in the sand it aint going nowhere. I dont see how the reel could pop out of it. I also use pvc pipes as well.


----------

